# Skylla the not so 'spensive!



## HufflyPuffly (14 April 2016)

I'd posted about saddle issues with Skylla, as the saddle I was using seemed to be moving behind a little and as she has the flattest back known to horsey kind I was fearing for a very expensive outlay occuring! She's had a month or so off as I wasn't confident to continue to ride her in the saddle I had, and I think with babies giving them a bit of time off doesn't really do any harm, there is afterall no rush for her . 

Fitter came on Monday so thought I'd better remind her what tack looks like , so we went for a hack round the lanes with the two oldies (horses) on Sunday. Unfortunately you would think that this would make them great cover rides... erm well yeah never mind but Skylla despite some nappy behaviour doesn't seem to pick up too much one the others spooking. Had a  moment on the only bit of 'busy' road when one of the older horses spooked at a parked motorbike and a car squeezed past at about 30 miles an hour , clenched bum moment indeed! After a bit of re-gathering and the other motorists being fab and giving us a moment we were back on our way, I am thinking a hat cam will be ordered! Had a little trot later on, which turned into a spanish riding school moment, think Skylla is feeling well  though thankfully this was off the road!







Saddle fitter came and did look a bit  at her shape, this did not fill me with confidence that I could find a lovely cheap second hand saddle for her . Suggested popping the one I had been using on her, and erm well yeah after a month off she has bulked out a touch and it does actually now fit quite nicely . I'm to stop using so much dead sheep under it as this might also be making it move more but yeah good to crack on again now , so she is forgiven her expense of last year if she can carry on saddle sharing with Topaz!

So we've been long-lining again and after a meltdown about a man in the wrong place on tuesday (he wasn't doing anything but Skylla did not approve), she worked through it well and we finished really calm. Back in the school last night and she was foot perfect, a little woah about me getting back on (clearly had forgotten how much I weigh ), but walk, trotted and cantered super confidently, even if she does just want to zoom off .







Tentively booked her in for the test and teach on Sunday, only Intro A and on our farm, but will see how she goes for the rest of the week before fully deciding and I could always just do it on the lines if she finds an audience and judge too scary .

Pictures because she's so cute:


----------



## atropa (14 April 2016)

Awww she is the cutest!! Love her matchy, where is the fleece from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 April 2016)

Her little wiffly face is too cute, combined with her little whinnies mean I spend a s lot of time smooshing her face .

Fleece is a Horze one, though I actually bought it second hand off facebook...


----------



## Bernster (14 April 2016)

She is indeed cute.  Be interested to hear whether you think motorists react better when you have a head cam, I do wonder if that helps.  We don't do much road hacking so thankfully not an issue for me, but it's disturbing seeing these vids of ignorant drivers (but also suggests that a hat cam doesn't stop them, although it's easier to trace them I suppose).


----------



## HufflyPuffly (14 April 2016)

Thanks, I was determined not to get too attached in case she turns out unsuitable for me (like growing into a giant ) but love her to bits.

I'm not sure a hat cam will do much to stop them but as you say more evidence of the wrong doing. You'd have thought that with us all wearing hi-vis and me walking slightly further out than the horses would have slowed them a little, but sadly they just wizzed past seemingly oblivious to the chaos they left behind .


----------

